# i got it!!!!!!



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I got it. My daughter showed me, was a little confusing, she's left handed. But I got it.

you gave no idea how much I need to do this. I need something to calm my nerves and refuse to take meds. I am dealing with something no mom should ever have too.

anyway, I got the basic down and will just keep doing that for now until I feel comfortable to get fancy.

thanks everyone for your help and patience. I plan on sticking around on this forum. I want to learn more.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Knitting has seen me through many a heartache.

If you are at the point that you need meds, find a good massage therapist and/or reflexologist. You'll be amazed.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Whooo hoooooo! What a wonderful thing for your daughter to do! 

I sure understand about having something to get you through rough days. For me it was always crochet. Now I'm learning to knit and spin. 

And I totally agree about a good massage therapist. Btdt, too.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

And i'll be the next voice in the pile ... heck, I wrote a whole book about using knitting to get through the tough stuff!

'Course, three years of knitting, acupuncture, and a wonderful psychologist weren't enough to truly deal with my issues ... I'm having to accept that they're long term and chronic, and I have new meds that ALLOW ME TO SLEEP! This is marvellous and changes EVERYTHING.

And I *still* need my knitting. And spinning. And weaving. 

We're here to help, always!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

WOOT!

Fiber arts has seen a lot of us through some pretty horrible things. It doesn't solve anything, but it keeps us occupied and focused on things we do have control over.

As our Frazzle has been known to say, "Just keep knitting!"


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

one of the things I wad going wrong was the slip knot. When I showed my DD how I was doing it, the look on her face was priceless. Then she had me show her how I was knitting. She gave my that look. I explained to her that it looked like the pictures in the book.

anyway, she got me straightened out. Between this forum, s&ep and the knitting I might make it thru. Thanks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

AWESOME!!!!!! I knew you could do it. Just remember there are only two stitches you have to learn in knitting. Knit and Purl, everything else is just a manipulation of those two stitches. Easy peasy!!!!

The fiber arts whether it is knit, crochet, spin, felt or weave have a healing quality beyond anything medication can do. We have all used it to heal hearts, as part of therapy or just to center ourselves with the world once more. I was going to suggest Frazzles book, it is an amazing account of her life and how she has made it through some extremely rough life stuff. The old adage, what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger, yea, she is a testament to that, as many of us are.

We are here for you whether it is for knitting help or just if you need a sounding board, or advice. Feel free to let your hair down and let it out if you need to. There are a lot of strong shouldered women here.

So happy you got the knitting down. Any maybe this will encourage you DD and DGD to come visit more often.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

lindamarie said:


> I got it. My daughter showed me, was a little confusing, she's left handed. But I got it.
> 
> you gave no idea how much I need to do this. I need something to calm my nerves and refuse to take meds. I am dealing with something no mom should ever have too.
> 
> ...


Yay for you!

I am left-handed but knit right-handed, while crocheting left-handed. Heh.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I am so happy for you!!! Am glad you are knitting.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I got 10 rows done, not perfect, but at least its not a rats nest.
going to say prayers and the rosary with every row I do. Court at 9am tomorrow.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

lindamarie said:


> I got 10 rows done, not perfect, but at least its not a rats nest.
> going to say prayers and the rosary with every row I do. Court at 9am tomorrow.


Best wishes and best of luck.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

FANTASTIC !!!! Take your knitting with you to court .... waiting can induce stress, knitting can calm your nerves !


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I always take my knitting to the doctor's office with me - and I swear, my blood pressure goes down a LOT if I knit before my appointment!


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

When I was about 7 or 8 years old, my Grandmother sat all the cousins in a circle during summer afternoons and taught us to knit and crochet. I cannot tell you how much I still enjoy needlework, and continue to use her patient lessons. Please celebrate your new skill and don't forget to pass it on...make a difference in someone's life.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm going to teach my granddaughters, I gave taught them bread baking already. Or at least they like the kneading part


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have to remind myself to sometimes just slow down and be respectful of how I learn, how I process things, how I simply breathe. We all have our own ways of doing those things, but often enough I compare myself to standards of perfection that I would never hold others to. LOL! 

If you are able, even for small bits of time, just enjoy one stitch at a time. Literally one stitch. It's your stitch and it's beautiful and you can take all the time in the world that you like beholding your one stitch or your one row. 

I think it is delightful that you are knitting prayers right along into each row of your project. I sometimes especially like to do that when I am crocheting something for a specific person. Each stitch, each row...prayers for peace and calm, for protection and providence, for blessings and joy. It's a peaceful way to make something. 

I'm so proud of you and so admire your spunk! And I'm so happy for you that you have ROWS!  Prayers for a good day at court.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Knitting connects us to our inner self, to each other, and to the countless women (and men) who provided warmth and love to others by this very same work over countless centuries. Welcome to the fold.

betty


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Not to throw a blanket on your celebration, I do celebrat with you. However just know that they may not allow knitting in the court house. When I had to go for jury duty I was not allowed to take my knitting and again when I had to sit in court for a friend. But here I gave been able to take my knitting into the court house. I suppose it all depends on where you are. Just be prepared to take it back to your car or to have them hold it for you. And have a book on hand just in case.

There have actually been several books and I'm sure many websites and Ravelry groups dedicated to mindful knitting, think prayer shawls.

So happy you are getting the hang of it and are feeling comfortable. Keep up the good work.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

the knitting is going well. The best part is that the yarn doesn't care if you shed a few tears while knitting.

court did not go will. I will knit some everyday until my daughter comes home.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry that things are rough in your world right now.

Keep on knitting ... it makes the time go a little easier, if not any faster.

And, you get pretty things in the end, too!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

((((LindaMarie))))) I have been wondering how you are doing and how court went. Keep knitting. We're here to lean on, too. :grouphug:


----------

